# Anyone think mantidforum is to slow?



## Ian (Sep 9, 2007)

Okay...well I am trying to convince Orin to move the forum to a faster server...so thought I would create a public poll!

If any of you find the forum far to slow (which most of the time gives me problems when posting; hence I don't post so much any more) then please take part.

Thanks!


----------



## ShibaTheFox (Sep 9, 2007)

It is somewhat slow but it beats alot of sites i go to by far. It takes about 1 second and a half to load a page. Although i have a pretty fast computer. Unless someone else's computer runs really slow here i think it should stay if its a cheaper host.


----------



## Ian (Sep 9, 2007)

I also have a relatively fast connection, but I am constantly getting time outs and server cut outs from the site.

It was the same when I was with shared hosting, but when I moved to a VPS the speed was not an issue any more.

I think it is totally worth moving to a faster server, especially as the forum is growing.

A shared server will not manage to a lot longer IMO.


----------



## Rick (Sep 9, 2007)

Not at all. It doesn't need a faster server it needs an update to a new version of the software.


----------



## Deutschherper (Sep 9, 2007)

It's not slow on my computer.


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 9, 2007)

Sometimes, it's slow, but most most of the time, it's faster than lots of other websites. Do you have wireless? If you do, moving closer might speed things up a bit.


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 9, 2007)

I don't think it's slow. Maybe there's a problem with the connection from US to UK. Who knows?


----------



## Andrew (Sep 9, 2007)

Well, I have to be honest and say that the forums really aren't that slow for me. Then again, I've got a pretty fast computer/internet. We're bound to need a new server sooner or later though.


----------



## chun (Sep 10, 2007)

it's fine as it is. Am not fussed about waiting a second and a half for it to load or even a minute. Losing an extra second of our life/relogging in etc wont exactly harm us; so i dont really see the point in splashing more money for a quicker server...if it was something to do with not enough storage space, i can understand.

Definitely agree with Rick, those more and more spambots are slipping through.

That's my 2 pennies worth

Keep up the hard work mantidforum


----------



## Ian (Sep 10, 2007)

Dam, I guess my case is lost!

Yea I do have wireless...I am sure it's not my internet connection as I don't seem to have any problems elsewhere.

Could well be to do with me being in the UK (although Chun says he has no probs.) Although, I know Rebecca has the same probs as I do, and she is in the US.

Ah well.



> Not at all. It doesn't need a faster server it needs an update to a new version of the software.


It doesn't seen a software update, it needs a software change. As Orin already stated, moving to IPB will be a good step. Either IPB or vbulletin will certainly help minimlaise spam.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 10, 2007)

Yea, I pm a lot of members here, I constantly have to copy what I wrote, &amp; try to resend it later by pasting, which is lost if I have to copy someone else before I get thru. waaaaaaaaaa because the mail is always on error message, I can get thru one time in 10 if I am lucky, I have the fastest (not bragging, just business) internet connection there is here, and I do a lot of waiting. I check my speed all the time at speakeasy.com. So it is not me, consider this, if you do not do a lot of PM's or are not on when most others may be: ie after work, lunchtime ect. then maybe you do not experience same problems :{


----------



## joossa (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't find it slow at all. I am on dial-up most of the time, and the only time I have a lag is when I view the "Mantid Photos" section of the forum... even then, it's not THAT slow (compared to other forums).


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 10, 2007)

WHAT :shock: What do ya think Ian, a conspiracy maybe :roll: :wink:


----------



## Ian (Sep 10, 2007)

Definitely rebecca! I think my internet connection has been cursed actually, to purposely slow load the forum 

Ahhh well. Not a biggy. We will survive....I hope!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 10, 2007)

You know it's not like another server will change things, we will still have what we have now plus maybe more, a CHAT ROOM would be O ever so nice!


----------



## Ian (Sep 10, 2007)

Very true. I was just concerned as I thought the slowness was effecting everyone, which would have been a great let down for the forum.

Oh well, I'm not overly bothered if it is just us two...yes a chat room would be great.


----------



## Precious (Sep 10, 2007)

Slow, maybe... but I have time issues (that are not due to any lack of understanding GMT) time is always changing on me and I never know who's on and when. Viewing pics, avatars as red x's (I've researched that as well and tried everything). And I got a fat dose of porn the other day because I'm a ding bat and didn't see it coming - my kid is not a member but he checks this place out frequently in the care of his mantids. You can't keep them out, I know that but change is good. AND I WOULD LOVE A CHAT ROOM!


----------



## Andrew (Sep 11, 2007)

YES. CHATROOM. NAO.

I miss the old chatroom...


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 11, 2007)

> It is somewhat slow but it beats alot of sites i go to by far. It takes about 1 second and a half to load a page. Although i have a pretty fast computer. Unless someone else's computer runs really slow here i think it should stay if its a cheaper host.


agreed...judofroum.com is hard for me fto find any of my posts...


----------

